

Twitter has blocked URLs from Direct Messages - PauloManrique
http://www.digitaltrends.com/social-media/twitter-may-be-banning-links-in-dms/

======
PauloManrique
I'm sorry but I find really stupid to see this message:

"This request looks like it might be automated. To protect our users from spam
and other malicious activity, we can't complete this action right now. Please
try again later."

And find there's no way to prove I'm a human. Is that hard to add a captcha?

------
bsg75
You also can't reply to a DM with a URL in the message.

I thought only followers can send DMs to each other, so I am not certain this
is much of an anti-spam technique.

------
frostmatthew
It's probably worth noting this is from October so not related to the sending
DMs without permission issue making the rounds this weekend.

